# Sears Dragster V



## skip (Jul 22, 2020)

Was the Huffy Dragster V also sold by Sears ?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 23, 2020)

Judging by the outstanding condition of your bike, I'm inclined to think yes.     

(but I have no idea really.)


----------



## Butch (Jul 25, 2020)

Looks like a Sears headbadge on it.


----------



## skip (Jul 25, 2020)

Butch said:


> Looks like a Sears headbadge on it.



Yes. Never seen one before.


----------



## kool68 (Jul 28, 2020)

Love the T handle shifter!  Nice bike!


----------

